# Hot Sun and Performance



## timbuck (Jul 11, 2016)

A few months ago, I made a post saying that I thought EZ Ups were a waste of time and money.  Many of you thought I was an idiot for saying this.
My rationale was that in a 70 minute game, most kids are spending about 50 minutes on the field, so sitting in the shade for 20 (non-consecutive) minutes wouldn't help much.
I'm here to say "Yes, I was/am an idiot."  I came across this study of how sun can impact performance.

This article is from a popular triathlon website:
http://www.slowtwitch.com/Training/Solar_Radiation_on_Performance_5870.html

It discusses how hot sun/hot skin can be linked to a drop in performance. Probably not a big surprise- If you are hot, you won't be as fast. But it also discusses the use of certain apparel items to keep your skin cool. 
A lot of games are played on a fake turf surface which tends to reflect the sun and make the surface area much hotter than a grass surface. 
My kids wear a "typical" Adidas uniform. Home is navy blue. Away is white. It's a heavy-ish material but it's definitely better than cotton. 
Would soccer players be better served by using materials and items that a triathlete would wear?
Arm coolers. Cooler socks. Tighter materials designed to reflect the sun better. Under garments. Maybe even cleats that are designed to be cooler. 

I've done quite a few triathlons (from sprint to ironman distance).  Expensive clothing with hi tech materials and arm coolers were always something I used.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 11, 2016)

Good on you for being willing to admit when you were wrong. Far too uncommon, especially on line.

Good info, too


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

Cars have more power when you cool the air/fuel mixture that goes into the combustion chamber.


----------



## devupa2.0 (Jul 15, 2016)

I also saw this study. Pretty interesting stuff.

The remarkable thing is that the exposure to solar radiation has an effect completely separate from temperature. It doesn't have to be super hot for it to affect your performance.

It seems to support an argument that SPF sleeves might make sense even on normal or cooler days, if there is a lot of sun exposure.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 20, 2016)

I use these when I go for a long run or ride and when I used to race. I give them to my kids when it's hot. http://www.hammernutrition.com/products/endurolytes.elt.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwwry8BRDjsbjMpPSDvagBEiQA5oW0nMMCP7zkw-r4gaYMXEK2PL3bUU3EB8NCMF19PNEzGw0aAklb8P8HAQ


----------



## soccer4theboy (Jul 22, 2016)

Going to look for arm coolers.  We'll put to the test this weekend...


----------



## soccer4theboy (Jul 25, 2016)

...No chance to test arm coolers.  The boy's arms were too skinny.  Need to beef up the kid for a proper review.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 25, 2016)

These come in extra small
https://www.desotosport.com/collections/ocs/products/sds-arm-coolers


----------



## soccer4theboy (Jul 25, 2016)

timbuck said:


> These come in extra small
> https://www.desotosport.com/collections/ocs/products/sds-arm-coolers


Was only able to get Adult Small the night before the tournament.  I'll check these out.  Thanks!


----------



## Zoro (Jul 31, 2016)

DD did the whole soccer thing.  110 at Real So Cal fields was tough.   Son cycling does hotter and longer with higher effort in cycling.  There is a breeze - usually from riding, so I know it is different.  
I road Barstow to Kingman, Kingman to Flagstaff in 80s in 120 - in long sleeve yellow wool jersey.  Had I been in short sleeves  - it would have been bad.

I agree with the above "cooler" concept.  

The key to heat is sweating first.  That means don't be cold before play.  It also means don't drink too much.  Just Once sweat starts the athlete is pretty good.  Of course replace electrolytes.  We use just water and an external gel - Accel - Gel is fav.  This allows the athlete to pour liquid over them selves (vs having to pour Gatorade over your head).
The next part is keep the sun off your skin and have something that can hold and evaporate water.  Those arm coolers should work.  Son rides in sleeves (white) usually.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> I use these when I go for a long run or ride and when I used to race. I give them to my kids when it's hot. http://www.hammernutrition.com/products/endurolytes.elt.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwwry8BRDjsbjMpPSDvagBEiQA5oW0nMMCP7zkw-r4gaYMXEK2PL3bUU3EB8NCMF19PNEzGw0aAklb8P8HAQ


I have tried that and it worked good.  I also like the Hammer Gel for a quick boost of energy.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2016)

For referees, the new jerseys are really nice and should do a better job of keeping us cool.  They are lighter weight and have side vents.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 9, 2016)

Although it is getting cooler on the pitch, we will still experience matches that have some intense heat, requiring our players to hydrate. There is a product called HydroFlask, which is just a double walled, insulated thermos....but in actuality, it is so much more. My player just received one for her birthday and broke it in last weekend. It was filled with ice and water at 8:30a, and exposed to/heated  by direct sun from 10:15a to about 12:45p. At 1p, it was still filled with ice. It is a really incredible way to keep your liquid cold. (This is not a paid endorsement...I am really impressed by the product performance.)


----------



## outside! (Nov 9, 2016)

The HydroFlask is definitely the new cool thing for soccer players to have.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing how well it works next summer, hopefully in the Frisco, TX sun and heat.


----------



## outside! (Nov 9, 2016)

One of the upsides of the HydroFlask is that it is small enough to fit in a backpack when compared to the large, plastic cooler type jugs we used before. One of the downsides is that they do not hold enough water for all the freeloaders that do not bring there own water and drink DD's water while she is on the field. If she ever comes off the field again to no water again I am going to make a spectacle of myself in front of DD's teammates.

USYS did a good job of having cold water available at all the field in Frisco. They also had large tubs of ice water to immerse players that showed symptoms of heat exhaustion.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 9, 2016)

outside! said:


> USYS did a good job of having cold water available at all the field in Frisco. They also had large tubs of ice water to immerse players that showed symptoms of heat exhaustion.


 O, I am talking about for me. I bought the 40 oz, and I am hoping to put it to the test next summer. We'll see how well it keeps beer cold this weekend.


----------



## Bananacorner (Nov 10, 2016)

They have a 64 ounce for those who have freeloaders on the team
https://www.amazon.com/stainless-Hydro-Wide-Mouth-Bottle-Growler/dp/B00HLFEYF4

My DD also likes the "carrying case" she can put her electrolytes or a bar in it and it seems to keep it just that much colder
https://www.amazon.com/GoNovate-Carrying-Bottles-Adjustable-Shoulder/dp/B019COFX3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1478793435&sr=8-1&keywords=64+ounce+carrying+case


----------



## mirage (Nov 10, 2016)

You guys are amazing spending so much just carrying liquids....

We use Costco plastic bottled water kept in backpack, in shade.  The most important role is hydration and not necessarily "ice cold".  

I get that some people drive 20 yrs old POS car and some brand new BM(-B)W....


----------



## Bananacorner (Nov 10, 2016)

Shade is 100+ degrees so water still ends up hot. I tried regular water bottles, even cheaper insulated, but water still gets very hot.  DD won't drink hot water, even if really thirsty, and then she gets dehydrated and things go really poorly.

And I drive non-luxury vehicle with 60,000 plus miles on it.  Can't afford a new BMW buying expensive water bottles.


----------



## etc1217 (Nov 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any good tips/advice how to keep the players' feet from burning up on the tuft.  My DD's team is playing on tuft this weekend in Pomona where the temp will be 85 degrees, the tuft will be hotter at least by 10 degrees or more.  So any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bananacorner (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure this is the best option, but typically I've seen the girls use spray misters filled with really cold ice water and they spray the bottom of their feet.  Sure, their feet might get a bit wet, but it beats the burning sensation coming up from the turf through the bottom of the girls' boots.  Feet usually dry pretty quickly in that heat so it is only a temporary fix.

Since I appear to be working for Amazon today, here is where I bought ours (you can adjust to a lighter or heavier spray for spraying faces, hair, and jerseys also)
https://www.amazon.com/CoreGear-MISTER-Misters-Personal-Neoprene/dp/B00NKJS3H0/ref=pd_sim_86_9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2P290QGWQ0962A4K33VP

Seems like there should be a better answer tho, would love to hear what others do.


----------



## Bananacorner (Nov 10, 2016)

BTW, these cooling towels round out my DD "keep cool" kit, but obviously only for when in-between playing.  They really work and I use them also. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L2LTYDK/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## outside! (Nov 10, 2016)

Bananacorner said:


> Not sure this is the best option, but typically I've seen the girls use spray misters filled with really cold ice water and they spray the bottom of their feet.  Sure, their feet might get a bit wet, but it beats the burning sensation coming up from the turf through the bottom of the girls' boots.  Feet usually dry pretty quickly in that heat so it is only a temporary fix.
> 
> Since I appear to be working for Amazon today, here is where I bought ours (you can adjust to a lighter or heavier spray for spraying faces, hair, and jerseys also)
> https://www.amazon.com/CoreGear-MISTER-Misters-Personal-Neoprene/dp/B00NKJS3H0/ref=pd_sim_86_9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2P290QGWQ0962A4K33VP
> ...


On the old forum I seem to remember someone posting about using heat reflective inserts in the cleats. I don't remember the details, but I think cutting a space blanket type material to the shape of the shoe insert and putting it under the insert with the shiny side down would reflect some of the heat from the field.


----------



## mirage (Nov 10, 2016)

Must be DD thing....

My son drinks warm water (its not hot, let get real. In shade and not sitting on hot turf, at worst, its ambient temperature) and just pours water on his cleat if its too hot and just deals with it....

Myself, on the other hand, have an ice chest and keep water cold surrounded with ice.  Always carry extra water bottles for my kid for half time and after the game.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 12, 2016)

Here's a quick article about cold vs room temp water and its effect on the body. 
https://breakingmuscle.com/nutrition/cold-vs-room-temperature-water-during-workouts


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 12, 2016)

Also, I really like these. They take the guess work out of hydrating and you never have to worry about over hydrating.  All my kids used them and I still do.

http://www.fleetfeetstlouis.com/news/endurolytes


----------



## pewpew (Nov 12, 2016)

In addition to the other quote about using space blanket type material, I also recall someone posting on the old forum that they read about someone suggesting cutting out aluminum foil in the shape of the inserts and putting those in the cleats..shiny side facing down in the cleats...then put the insert on top of that. The rationale being that the heat-reflecting properties of the foil would help direct the heat away from the bottom of the foot.  Not sure if it worked out or not but I'd be willing to try it the next time the weather turns warm and the game is on turf.


----------

